# My Rusting Technique On A Boiler Cap Prop



## Evil Olive Productions (Jun 9, 2017)

I use a spray wall texturizer to achieve the "oxidizing metal" look. Its cheaper than the pro rust paints, and less messy & time consuming than the sawdust method. Hope it gives you some ideas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The texturing with the caulk definitely gives a more authentic rusting look.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very interesting


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work! The effect is really good


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on this. I would have never figured it was a trash can lid.


----------

